# Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?



## xhitcher1 (4. Februar 2015)

*Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*

Hallo ich bin zwar 27 Jahre alt, aber dennoch halte ich von den meisten Filmen die Heutzutage in die Kinos kommen gar nichts, entweder ist das einzige Lustige an der Komödie eben die Bezeichnung als Komödie aber das war es dann schon, zum Lachen muss man in den Keller oder sich ein Fuß rausreißen.

Oder Sie sind schlicht und einfach zu Pervers und zu Niveaulos es geht nur um Sex, Drogen und Frauen.

Kennt jemand noch gute Lustige Komödien bei denen man Herzhaft lachen kann ohne sich für die Heutige Gesellschaft zu schämen?

So wie Didi der Doppelgänger oder Laurel & Hardy?

Bitte keine Komiker sondern geziehlte Filme nennen die sich Lohnen zu kaufen 

Und Sie sollten wirklich Lustig sein nicht nur ein Paar Amüsante Szenen haben 

Egal ob Neu oder Alt!


----------



## Amon (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*

Da solltest du dir einfach mal was von den Filmen aussuchen die Heinz Rühmann gemacht hat. Sehr zu empfehlen ist da Die Feuerzangenbowle. Theo Lingen wäre eventuell auch noch ein Kandidat für dich oder auch Heinz Erhardt.


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*



Amon schrieb:


> Da solltest du dir einfach mal was von den Filmen aussuchen die Heinz Rühmann gemacht hat. Sehr zu empfehlen ist da Die Feuerzangenbowle. Theo Lingen wäre eventuell auch noch ein Kandidat für dich oder auch Heinz Erhardt.



Kenne ich alle  Die Frage ist nur welche davon sind wirklich richtig Lustig die haben ja auch viele Filme gemacht in denen fast nur gesungen wird das ist dann nicht so meins  Und ich will mir auch nicht jeden Film kaufen nur um dann 1-2 zu finden bei denen man wirklich andauernd lachen muss 

Feuerzangenbowle kenn ich schon und auch Rühmann ist eher nicht so meins  Ehrhardt sind manche ganz Lustig nur man sollte wissen welche? Und Theo Lingen auch, es muss aber nicht Schwarz Weiß oder so alt sein  es können auch neuere Sein nur es sollte mehr Chaos passieren oder Verwechslungen nicht so ein Schrott wie Kindsköpfe oder Hangover das finde ich dann schon zu Pervers


----------



## evilmane666 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*

Der 100ert jährige der aus dem Fenster stieg und verschwand  find ich sehr gut und ein seltsames paar is auch alt aber einfach spitze .grundsätzlich sind filme mit Walther matau und Jack Lemmon sehr sehr witzig , solltest es mal anschauen oder evtl die floders is nicht wirklich anstößig oder pervers aber vielleicht ist dir da bissl schon zu viel  , die grisworlds collection u.a eine schöne Bescherung etc kenne noch neun Haufen anderer Filme die älter und witzig sind, aber keine Ahnung keine Ahnung ob du die überhaubt magst.


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*



evilmane666 schrieb:


> Der 100ert jährige der aus dem Fenster stieg und verschwand  sind ich sehr gut und ein seltsames paar is auch alt aber einfach spitze .



Alt? Kam der nicht erst im Kino? Sonst noch Filme?


----------



## evilmane666 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*

So richtig durchgehend lustige Filme gibts ja auch nicht , da müsstest stand up comedy anschauen


----------



## evilmane666 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*

Achja ansonsten alles von Luis de funes zB lui und seine außerirdischen Kohl Köpfe , ich find seine ilme einfach super der spielt mehrere rollen  gleichzeitig und nimmt sich selbst auf die shippe


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*



evilmane666 schrieb:


> Achja ansonsten alles von Luis de funes zB lui und seine außerirdischen Kohl Köpfe , ich find seine ilme einfach super der spielt mehrere rollen  gleichzeitig und nimmt sich selbst auf die shippe



Ohja den kenne ich auch genauso wie die große sause und Brust oder Keule  sonst noch welche von Ihm zu Empfehlen? Will mir nicht alle kaufen nur die Besten


----------



## Amon (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*

Die sind eigentlich alle gut.


----------



## DerLachs (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*

Alles, was mit Monty Python zu tun hat, ist empfehlenswert! Mein Favorit ist "Das Leben des Brian".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*

Filme mit Adriano Celentano würden sich auch anbieten oder die Don Camillo Reihe mit Fernandel


----------



## Amon (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*

Oh ja! Die Don Camillo Reihe kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Wanderer (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*

Willkommen bei den Schti's
Sterben für Anfänger
Grasgeflüster
Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*

Wenn man die Schiti´s mag kann sich auch Willkommen im Süden ansehen oder Nix zu verzollen. Kochen ist Chefsache und Maria, ihm schmeckts nicht könnte was sein. Dann gäbe es noch Die Flüchtigen mit Pierre Richard und vielleicht gefällt sogar noch Der rote Korsar mit Burt Lancaster


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*

Hast du Grand Pudapest Hotel schon gesehen?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LbReaVSZ3sA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es ist jedoch nicht nur lustig, denn es wird auch der Aufstieg des Faschismus (in einem fiktiven osteuropäischen Land) Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts behandelt.
Auf jeden Fall sehenswert.


----------



## leaf348 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*

Manche mögen's heiß

Immer Ärger mit Harry

Forres Gump

Moonrise Kingdom

St. Vincent


----------



## xhitcher1 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn man die Schiti´s mag kann sich auch Willkommen im Süden ansehen oder Nix zu verzollen. Kochen ist Chefsache und Maria, ihm schmeckts nicht könnte was sein. Dann gäbe es noch Die Flüchtigen mit Pierre Richard und vielleicht gefällt sogar noch Der rote Korsar mit Burt Lancaster



Nix zu verzollen war genial  den kenne ich  aber Schits fand ich langweilig  süden muss ich mal ansehen


----------



## xhitcher1 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*



leaf348 schrieb:


> Manche mögen's heiß
> 
> Immer Ärger mit Harry
> 
> ...



Forrest Gump ist genial  Aber sehr Traurig  

Die andren Muss ich mir mal ansehen  

Sonst noch welche?


----------



## xhitcher1 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Hast du Grand Pudapest Hotel schon gesehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok danke für den Tipp  Aber Drama ist nicht so unseres


----------



## xhitcher1 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*



Wanderer schrieb:


> Willkommen bei den Schti's
> Sterben für Anfänger
> Grasgeflüster
> Little Miss Sunshine



Vielleicht kannst du daran meinen Humor identifizieren  Das einzige was ich an *Sterben für Anfänger* Witzig fand ist die Szene wo er die Pillen genommen hat ausversehen und mit so einem Glaßstorch redet  ... Auch Filme wo jemand Drogen nimmt und Tripps hat mag ich oder wo jemand ausversehen Drogen nimmt und Sich sonderbar Verhält und alle Sich fragen warum, wie z.b in einem der Bad Boys Teile der *martin lawrence* der mit dem Fisch im Aquarium redet  

gibts da noch was?

Sunshine hab ich mir auf DVD geholt muss ich noch ansehen  Schtis fand ich langweilig


----------



## xhitcher1 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*



Amon schrieb:


> Oh ja! Die Don Camillo Reihe kann ich nur empfehlen.



Der Pfarrer und Bürgermeister?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humorvolle, Niveauvolle Filme wie Didi Der Doppelgänger & Laurel & Hardy?*

Genua ähh genau, Don Camillo & Peppone


----------

